
Canadian PM Justin Trudeau's wife Sophie tests positive for coronavirus - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-canada-trudeau-pos/canadian-pm-justin-trudeaus-wife-sophie-tests-positive-for-coronavirus-idUSKBN21008T
======
merricksb
Earlier version of story was already on front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22558859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22558859)

~~~
StephenCanis
This development shows that she was tested positive. The earlier article was
just highlighting the risk.

------
illuminati1911
I have a feeling, the reason why we are now hearing politicians, celebrities
etc. being infected is probably because they are getting tested anyway.
Symptoms or not. They either have the money to do it or they are in important
positions and are prioritized.

Which could mean that the actual number of infections truly is much much
higher than we know and therefore the fatality rate could also be
significantly lower than what has been estimated so far.

I'm not a medical professional at all. Just guessing.

~~~
carbocation
I’m a medical professional and I think you’re right.

There are medical professionals I know who are quarantined with obvious COVID
(or H1N1) symptoms but not tested because they don’t fit the requirements. It
matters because if it’s just H1N1 they can be back in action sooner.

Not saying we shouldn’t test famous people, just saying we should expand that
type of testing much more broadly.

~~~
giarc
Where do you work that medical professionals with ILI symptoms don't meet
screening criteria?

~~~
carbocation
Oh, to be clear - the person with symptoms hasn’t had patient contact in a
long time. But the fact that they can’t get tested causes another asymptomatic
person who does have very heavy patient contact to be quarantined for 14 days.

------
hourislate
They live together and are currently together. This has to mean he has been
exposed.

Only a matter of time I suppose until he tests positive. I wish them both a
speedy recovery.

~~~
jorgesborges
"Also on the advice of doctors, he will not be tested at this stage since he
has no symptoms. For the same reason, doctors say there is no risk to those
who have been in contact with him recently."

~~~
Leary
Sounds crazy. He and Trump should be both tested and given vitamin C, D, and
zinc.

~~~
mianos
Just go easy on the vitamin A, he seems to have plenty of that.

------
adnzzzzZ
And Trudeau himself is not being tested:
[https://twitter.com/CameronAhmad/status/1238281503005642753](https://twitter.com/CameronAhmad/status/1238281503005642753).
I don't understand why some governments seem so averse to testing in general
and have really tight constraints around it. In comparison, Bolsonaro had an
aid test positive for it and he's being tested with results coming tomorrow:
[https://twitter.com/BNODesk/status/1238232367006912514](https://twitter.com/BNODesk/status/1238232367006912514)

~~~
Barrin92
if you're going to self isolate anyway there's not much point in testing I
suppose other than for statistical purposes and at this point my guess would
be that testing people on the frontlines is more important.

~~~
nathanaldensr
What "frontlines?" _Everywhere_ are "frontlines" at this point.

~~~
Barrin92
healthcare workers, public service workers, food, transportation,
pharmaceutical and so on. People who need to definitely know if they are sick
or not.

------
sneak
Was it just me, or did POTUS seem hoarse/out of breath during the address
yesterday?

I think this has spread to more people faster than anyone in several
governments expected.

~~~
untog
He often does. It’s quite an eye opener to watch more of his live addresses
and press conferences. When you read a recap of what happened it all sounds
vaguely normal and presidential. But when you watch what actually happened you
realise how far off the deep end he really is.

~~~
foogazi
How does he do at the rallies ?

I imagine he talks for longer than 10 minutes

~~~
kyleee
He does quite a bit better at rallies. I believe some of these press
conferences catch him at times when he is more tired, and the subject matter
is also different (less rehearsed, less stump speech-y) and dryer than his
rallies so his charisma level seems a bit lower

